# Memories of Liberty Louise



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Since we brought a new little boy into our home this week (see The Life & Times of Justice), I thought it only fitting to pay homage to the special girl in my life that had to go to The Rainbow Bridge way too soon. She will always be my special princess.

This is Liberty (on the right) with her half brother Artemis









Another shot of my babies








Liberty's favorite spot as a pup was in the tub (no water). She'd lay and bark down the drain...I'm assuming it was some canine type of yodeling! In this one Libby was actually standing up letting her little brother do the yodeling.....and look....they definitely are retrievers....there's a duck in the tub with them!








This was Lib waiting for Daddy to come home









My lovely lady









Liberty & Artemis in the winter....one of Liberty's favorite things to do, sit in the snow.








Liberty (left) and Artemis








Lib at the Lake








Another of Lib at Keuka Lake








My little beaver








Watchin' for critters from the camper window








Libby posing for Christmas








The kids picking out presents to open








Liberty with her "take" for Christmas








Liberty was always a BIG help in the garden








Liberty just chillin'








Libby and her stick








Look Mommy, Artemis pushed me into a mud puddle!








Snoozin'








Libby, the last weekend.....she was so happy to sit with Gramma for her picture. Who knew that she would be gone before the next weekend.








Love you beautiful girl. You were my angel on earth, now you're my angel at the Bridge. Get rested sweet girl, I'll see you when my time comes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, what a wonderful tribute to your girl! Great pictures!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

You can tell from the photos she was a loved and wonderful family member. I particularly love the last photo. Such a pretty girl. 

I got a kick out of the fact she barked down the drain. Sounds like she had a fun personality!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful tribute to your beautiful girl Liberty. 

What a great life she had with you. I know you have so many great memories, I can see them from your pictures.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

wonderful, very nice pictures and great memories


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Liberty was such a beautiful girl! I particularly love the pix that she is waiting for Daddy! I can tell how loved she was and is and that she had a wonderful life with her family! It hurts so much to lose them (


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Goldens R Great said:


> You can tell from the photos she was a loved and wonderful family member. I particularly love the last photo. Such a pretty girl.
> 
> I got a kick out of the fact she barked down the drain. Sounds like she had a fun personality!


That is my favorite picture as well, she always tilted her head like that. It was one of the things she did that made you know just how much she understood. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

PrincessDi said:


> Liberty was such a beautiful girl! I particularly love the pix that she is waiting for Daddy! I can tell how loved she was and is and that she had a wonderful life with her family! It hurts so much to lose them (


She watched for her Daddy at precisely 2:35 every day. Funny, if it was my day to get home later, DH always said the same about her waiting for me. In the last year, she figured out that if she walked down and waited at the end of the driveway, that her Mommy would stop and let her ride up the driveway in the car! Amazing how she trained me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to your Lib!, Its hard to choose a favorite one...like the tub pics and the one in the snow. Thank you for sharing! Best with new pup!


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

So very beautiful. What a great life she had and brought so much joy to yours.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing her pictures! Loved them all, she was a beautiful girl! She was very loved, and I know you treasure all the memories of her. It's so hard to say goodbye, one of the hardest things we'll ever have to do. Wishing you peace for your heart, and give a big hug to Artemis from me!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a lovely photo tribute to your beautiful girl. Your love for Liberty shines through in your words and I know how much she's missed.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute for you sweet Liberty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*

What a beautiful tribute to Liberty!!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

What a beautiful girl. I love your photos! Looks like she had a wonderful life and you have some great memories.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I loved looking at her pictures. Such a beautiful girl; she looks like she 'knows' everything...in a peaceful way.

Rest in Peace, pretty girl.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Christmas Gift Show in Harrisburg today.....I had to have this....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to one grand dame.
She was beautiful and regal.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Artnlibsmom said:


> Christmas Gift Show in Harrisburg today.....I had to have this....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



It's beautiful, I can see why you had to have it. 

I hope it will bring a smile to your face when you remember you're beautiful Liberty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liberty*

I can see why you had to have it!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She was beautiful!


----------

